

ICloud has 85 million users? - yalogin

Not sure how many of them are paying customers but the number is huge. The biggest surprise for me among all the other numbers.<p>Does this affect dropbox and/or other providers? Existing customers might not stop using them but new customer acquisition could be a problem?
======
masonhensley
I think if you have iOS or Lion you are automatically included in that number.

~~~
verec
Not at all. That's opt-in.

------
verec
DropBox and iCloud address different needs. I use both :-) DropBox for sharing
document and work stuff with others, iCloud for personal life

~~~
yalogin
Really? Don't the use cases overlap? Like I said I don't think existing users
will switch or stop using dropbox since they are already hooked and/or
invested.

